# Video Temporale Pazzesco 07/07/2011



## Lemine (7 Jul 2011 às 19:33)

Ecco il video:


----------



## J.S. (12 Mai 2012 às 17:30)

Lemine disse:


> Ecco il video:
> YouTube        - ‪Temporale ad Almenno San Salvatore(BG) 07/07/2011‬&rlm;



Impressionante! Penso que isto e um downbust....que vento!


----------

